# Web Start und Nutzung des Compilers



## Gebbi (22. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit der Nutzung des Compilers unter Web Start.
Ich schaffe es noch den Compiler via

```
this.compiler = ToolProvider.getSystemJavaCompiler();
```
einzubinden, aber ich kriege den Filemanager nicht geladen.

```
this.dateiManager = compiler.getStandardFileManager( null,null,null );
```

Die Fehlermeldung ist:


> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
> at com.sun.tools.javac.util.DefaultFileManager.setContext(DefaultFileManager.java:168)
> at com.sun.tools.javac.util.DefaultFileManager.<init>(DefaultFileManager.java:159)
> at com.sun.tools.javac.api.JavacTool.getStandardFileManager(JavacTool.java:138)
> ...



Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? Es sollte eigentlich alles bereits über die JDK laufen, da getSystemJavaCompiler() nicht Null ist. Gilt es noch irgendwas zu beachten?
Achso, ohne Web Start läuft es ohne Probleme.

Danke im Voraus,
Gebbi


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2008)

> Caused by: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission nonBatchMode read)


Signier das Ding.


----------



## Gebbi (23. Sep 2008)

Was genau? Die .jar-Datei selbst hab ich signiert, die Anwendung würde sonst gar nicht erst starten.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Sep 2008)

Welche Permissions hast du gesetzt?


----------



## Gebbi (23. Sep 2008)

Achso, da haben noch Berechtigungen gefehlt, jetzt läuft's. Herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## The Englishman (13. Apr 2011)

Sorry too awake and old thread. If someone knows. What permission was missing and where did you add it?


----------

